# is it even possible to do 200 drives in 45 days?



## Urbanappalachian (Dec 11, 2016)

Lyft is offering $750 to do 200 drives in 45 days. I thought Lyft is not as dominant as Uber so I'm not sure if I could even do that much drives with Lyft when I'm only doing less than 100 drives part time with Uber (so far). I guess this ploy is how Lyft gets you to work for them full time? I actually might give it a shot but just curious how 200 drives in 45 days is possible for a lower paced company?


----------



## Jimmy Bernat (Apr 12, 2016)

Full time and 45 to 50 hours was doing around 100 rides a week, so yeah 200 rides in over 6 weeks should be pretty easy


----------



## outlier (Jan 17, 2017)

my signup bonus was to complete 100 trips within 30 days of approval for $500. i did complete it one day before the deadline. at first, i didn't think i could do it, but the more i was on lyft, the busier i got with lyft. i took all the rides, lyft and line. 

i think that your bonus is a little harder and worth a little less as i have seen 150 rides within 45 days for $750. 

all in all, i think it's possible for you to complete 200 rides in 45 days but it will definitely be exhausting. good luck!


----------



## UberwithDan (Dec 2, 2016)

on lyft? it would be tough. i tried ti twice and gave up on lyft.


----------



## MSUGrad9902 (Jun 8, 2016)

The XD drivers in Detroit have to do 85 rides a week now to get their rentals mostly covered. It's possible but only if you go full time.


----------



## MiddleClassedOut (Jun 11, 2015)

This is how they get people to do Line...You'd have to do them. If your market is new, I'd say you have a snowball's chance of hell in hitting it. Unless you know Lyft is heavily subsidizing new riders. When they did that in Philadelphia with a 2 month 50% fare sale, Lyft too off...


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

Urbanappalachian said:


> Lyft is offering $750 to do 200 drives in 45 days. I thought Lyft is not as dominant as Uber so I'm not sure if I could even do that much drives with Lyft when I'm only doing less than 100 drives part time with Uber (so far). I guess this ploy is how Lyft gets you to work for them full time? I actually might give it a shot but just curious how 200 drives in 45 days is possible for a lower paced company?


If you have an extra 75 - 100 hours, yes.


----------



## K-pax (Oct 29, 2016)

In 45 days? It's possible. As long as it's a busy 45 days and you do lyft only. It may work.


----------



## Carbalbm (Jun 6, 2016)

What market? In SF I had to do 300 in 60 days for $1,000. I was able to do it in 120 hours of driving. Completed it over 6 weeks.


----------



## cenTiPede (Dec 5, 2016)

It all depends of what part of the "USA" you're in. From the looks of it it might a slow city, cause here in hellA I got 550 rides in the first 6 weeks.

I put in 55-60 week to do it. So work on figuring out where to get the most amount of short rides and stick to it.


----------



## Jermin8r89 (Mar 10, 2016)

UberwithDan said:


> on lyft? it would be tough. i tried ti twice and gave up on lyft.


Really? For boston i did lyft excluseivly for 3 weeks befor and managed a steady pace of riders to uber maybe slightly less but not that bad. 75 rides in 45 hours.


----------



## Lyft Standards (Feb 28, 2017)

Depending on where you drive, it's doable. 
Def doable.


----------



## Greenie (Jan 26, 2016)

Very doable, but again, depends where you are


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Depends on area.

In Cali SoCal, quite doable in half that....and if they paid enough to make it worth it, quite doable in 10 days even.

In Bay Area, see above....btw that dude is a BEAST.



Urbanappalachian said:


> Lyft is offering $750 to do 200 drives in 45 days. I thought Lyft is not as dominant as Uber so I'm not sure if I could even do that much drives with Lyft when I'm only doing less than 100 drives part time with Uber (so far). I guess this ploy is how Lyft gets you to work for them full time? I actually might give it a shot but just curious how 200 drives in 45 days is possible for a lower paced company?


PS I do roughly 2,000 lyft rides per year... and that's skipping a few months


----------



## MrMikeNC (Feb 16, 2017)

In NC it was 30 rides in my first 30 days = $100 referral bonus. I hit that pretty easy.


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

Greenie said:


> View attachment 101605
> Very doable, but again, depends where you are


Pax must be a blur to you.


----------



## Jimmy Bernat (Apr 12, 2016)

I think it's weird so many people are saying it's not possible. I didn't start until mid February last year and I did 1800 rides I also primarily did Uber after July . I did over 400 Rides in my first month, I'm in Denver which isn't a big market either


----------



## Jagent (Jan 29, 2017)

200 rides in 45 days is only a little over 5 rides per day. Should be easy.


----------



## Greenie (Jan 26, 2016)

dirtylee said:


> Pax must be a blur to you.


On avg in SF market takes me 50hr to do 150. Lyft pays incentives for hitting 150, 175 and 190 rides here. My goal is usually 150 rides.


----------



## UberGeo (Jan 16, 2017)

Urbanappalachian said:


> Lyft is offering $750 to do 200 drives in 45 days. I thought Lyft is not as dominant as Uber so I'm not sure if I could even do that much drives with Lyft when I'm only doing less than 100 drives part time with Uber (so far). I guess this ploy is how Lyft gets you to work for them full time? I actually might give it a shot but just curious how 200 drives in 45 days is possible for a lower paced company?


Go to city and live drive. Guess that counts. You won't get paid much though and you only get paid for one, lyft gets paid by all... (Could be 2-4).


----------



## Coolrider101nk (Jun 21, 2016)

My signup bonus was $250 for 70 rides back in November. I did an even 100 rides my first week. Just gotta get out there and do it.


----------

